# Why Not Your Games Now



## DItheringFool (Aug 9, 2007)

Will ENPublishing products ever be on www.yourgamesnow.com?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 9, 2007)

Exclusive contract with OBS, I'm afraid.  They offered us extremely good terms for five years before YGN was a twinkle in Joe Browning's eye.


----------



## Jason Anderson (Aug 10, 2007)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Exclusive contract with OBS, I'm afraid.  They offered us extremely good terms for five years before YGN was a twinkle in Joe Browning's eye.



Ouch - locked in to OBS for five years? Must be very good rates!

(Then again, I guess the ENWorld shop was closed, so it would have to be better than the standard exclusive rate to convince you to do that  )

Cheers,
Jason


----------

